# Dash for Zero in Excel?



## gethedge (Jan 21, 2002)

How does one automatically make a long (alt-0151) dash appear in fields that are a value of zero ion excel 2000?


----------



## littlemar (Jul 12, 2001)

pick the entire spreadsheet with the little square on the upper left of the sheet. Right click - format cells - and go to custom and find this _(* #,##0_);_(* (#,##0);_(* "-"_);_(@_) 

When you do this anytime you enter a zero in any cell you'll have the - you want.


----------



## gethedge (Jan 21, 2002)

If I'm not mistaken, that will get me -, not . Thank you


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

gethedge,

From what I as able to gather from the *Create a custom number format* section of Excel's Help, the third section is the one which formats zeros:

_(* #,##0_);_(* (#,##0);*_(* "-"_)*;_(@_)

Therefore, replacing the "-" with "" in the section above should do what you need.


----------

